# offset



## Tampiqueña

Hola:

Estoy haciendo un traducción sobre grúas pórtico de patio (straddle carriers) y quisiera saber si es correcto interpretar "offset" como "ajustado" en la siguiente frase:

"If the spreader was recently *offset* to handle a container, you need to make sure to re-center before using it for alignment"

Mi intento.
"Si el bastidor de anclaje fue *ajustado* recientemente para manipular un contenedor, necesitará centrarlo antes de usarlo para alinearse".

Cualquier comentario o sugerencia será bienvenido y apreciado.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Prometo

En vez de "_fue ajustado_" pudieras decir:

*sufrió compensación

Alignment= alineación, alineamento
*


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas gracias Prometo! Por más que yo pensé y pensé no encontré la manera de encajar "compensación" en la frase. Tu sugerencia es excelente.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Prometo

_¡Muchas gracias Prometo! Por más que yo pensé y pensé no encontré la manera de encajar "compensación" en la frase. Tu sugerencia es excelente.

_Aquí estoy para servirte.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Puedo estar equivocadísimo, pero yo entiendo que "offset" es lo contrario de "alineado".

  "Si el bastidor de anclaje fue recientemente *desalineado* para manipular un contenedor..."

  ¿Puede ser?



> *Offset*
> • *verb* (*offsetting*; past and past part. *offset*) *1* counterbalance; compensate for. *2* place out of line. *3* transfer an impression by means of offset printing.


http://www.askoxford.com/concise_oed/offset?view=uk


----------



## Peter P

El término que yo utilizo en ese caso es "desplazado" (o movido o corrido de lugar).

Offset (v) 9. Mach. a jog or short displacement in an otherwise straight and continuous line, as in a pipe, lever, or rod, made to avoid objects or to connect with other parts.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Tampiqueña

Muchas gracias Fantasmagórico y Peter.
¡Qué lástima que entregué esta traducción hace unos días! Me hubiera gustado considerar sus dos excelentes sugerencias, pero tomaré nota por si vuelvo a encontrarme con el término "offset".

¡Saludos!


----------



## Prometo

_Si el bastidor de anclaje fue *ajustado* recientemente para manipular un contenedor_
_
"Si el bastidor de anclaje fue recientemente *desalineado* para manipular un contenedor_, necesitará centrarlo antes de usarlo para alinearse"._"_
_
El término que yo utilizo en ese caso es "desplazado" (o movido o corrido de lugar).

_Cuando una máquina (spreader) es ajustada, desalineda, desplazada, movida, o corrida de lugar, fuera de lo "normal", DEBIDO A UN CONTENEDOR, entonces podemos decir que  ella *sufrió compensación* en sus ajustes para poder manejar el mismo...


----------



## Tampiqueña

Prometo said:


> _Si el bastidor de anclaje fue *ajustado* recientemente para manipular un contenedor_
> 
> _"Si el bastidor de anclaje fue recientemente *desalineado* para manipular un contenedor_, necesitará centrarlo antes de usarlo para alinearse"._"_
> 
> _El término que yo utilizo en ese caso es "desplazado" (o movido o corrido de lugar)._
> 
> Cuando una máquina (spreader) es ajustada, desalineda, desplazada, movida, o corrida de lugar, fuera de lo "normal", DEBIDO A UN CONTENEDOR, entonces podemos decir que ella *sufrió compensación* en sus ajustes para poder manejar el mismo...


 
¡Muchas gracias Prometo! "Desplazado" también hubiera quedado muy bien. De hecho seguí tu consejo inicial y lo traduje como "sufrió compensación" (entregué la traducción hace unos días).

¡Saludos!


----------



## Prometo

¡_Muchas gracias Prometo! "Desplazado" también hubiera quedado muy bien. De hecho seguí tu consejo inicial y lo traduje como "sufrió compensación" (entregué la traducción hace unos días).

_De nada


----------



## Peter P

Cuando una máquina (spreader) es ajustada, desalineda, desplazada, movida, o corrida de lugar, fuera de lo "normal", DEBIDO A UN CONTENEDOR, entonces podemos decir que ella *sufrió compensación* en sus ajustes para poder manejar el mismo...[/quote]

Prometo, me gustó esta explicación que has dado y la encuentro muy técnica, además que aprendí algo útil para el razonamiento.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Prometo

Pedro Pan,
_
Prometo, me gustó esta explicación que has dado y la encuentro muy técnica, además que aprendí algo útil para el razonamiento._

Oigame Vd. compay, no me merezco el honor de que un holguinero me rinda agradable envanecimiento... lo cierto es que "desplazado" puede valer igual y posiblemente sea la palabra técnica...

¿Qué es lo que dicen del porfiado?


----------



## Peter P

_Oigame Vd. compay......holguinero_

Hummmm, esto huele a campesino como yo, y hasta de territorio cercano, o descendencia de la zona.....

Más terco que una mula.  No sé si dirán otra cosa.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------

